# Classic hits of your youth.....



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I know we got some people here that are older than 21...lddude: So how about you post or Utube one of your favorite oldies but goodies.......I will start with this classic that I loved as a young lad of 20, and still do. One condition is that you listen to the last song posted before you post yours......And don't cheat.... OK here we go.............Enjoy...



...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

This one's from when I was 21 and trying to be a rockstar myself... But mine is a bit shorter than the Skynyrd video.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I love DT also.....Scenes from a memory is one of my favs...:clap:......


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely agree with Scenes from a Memory. By far my favorite. They're going to be here in October with Mike Mangini taking over drumming responsibilities. Can't wait to hear them; I've seen them six times live and they never fail to impress.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Kool and the Gang "Celebration"
http://youtu.be/3GwjfUFyY6M
cant think of a better song than that and still very popular today.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Absolutely agree with Scenes from a Memory. By far my favorite. They're going to be here in October with Mike Mangini taking over drumming responsibilities. Can't wait to hear them; I've seen them six times live and they never fail to impress.


Sooooo Coooool. I have only seen them once and I was hooked.......:unbelievable:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Kool and the Gang "Celebration"
> cant think of a better song than that and still very popular today.


Excellent..........


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

La Villa Strangiato

And if you have not seen _Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage_, go get it now. The old home movie footage in Alex's kitchen where he's trying to convince his parents that high school is useless for a budding rock star is worth the price of itself.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

When I first came across this thread, Genesis, Rush and Pink Floyd were the first bands that popped into my mind. Well, here is a song destined to be a classic, from a band that I enjoy just as much as the favorite Prog bands of my youth. The OP doesn't specify how young, and I don't feel as old as I am, so... lddude:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Clint said:


> La Villa Strangiato
> 
> And if you have not seen _Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage_, go get it now. The old home movie footage in Alex's kitchen where he's trying to convince his parents that high school is useless for a budding rock star is worth the price of itself.


I did see Beyond the lighted stage and it was fantastic. I am a big Rush fan and as a wanna be drummer:whistling::whistling: Niel is from another planet on the drum kit.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tesseract said:


> When I first came across this thread, Genesis, Rush and Pink Floyd were the first bands that popped into my mind. Well, here is a song destined to be a classic, from a band that I enjoy just as much as the favorite Prog bands of my youth. The OP doesn't specify how young, and I don't feel as old as I am, so... lddude:
> 
> Age is a mind over matter thing, If you don't mind it don't matter......:bigsmile:


----------

